# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Κουζινομηχανή , δεν ανοίγει το μπράτσο για να απελευθερωθεί ο κάδος

## DimMani

_Έχω μια Κουζινομηχανή_ _KeenWood__ Chef KM300 700W . Προ ολίγων ημερών μπλόκαρε ο μοχλός , τον οποίο στρίβεις αριστερά για να ανασηκωθεί το μπράτσο και να απελευθερωθεί ο κάδος . Έβγαλα το πλαστικό κομμάτι του μοχλού και προσπάθησα να τον γυρίσω με πένσα . Γυρνάει λίγο μόνον  εξωτερικά , αλλά δεν κινείται καθόλου εσωτερικά (φωτό) . Αν το ζορίσω παραπάνω θα σπάσει . Το μοντέλο είναι παλιό και δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά . Κάποια ιδέα , τί να κάνω πριν το πετάξω ;
_

----------


## vasilisd

Δοκίμασε με wd40..

----------


## DimMani

> Δοκίμασε με wd40..


Έβαλα από το βράδυ για να "ποτίσει" , αλλά τίποτα . Θα μ'ενδιέφερε να λύσω το μηχάνημα , αλλά δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> _Προ ολίγων ημερών μπλόκαρε ο μοχλός , τον οποίο στρίβεις αριστερά για να ανασηκωθεί το μπράτσο και να απελευθερωθεί ο κάδος ._


Κανονικά δεν το στρίβεις , αλλά το πιέζεις προς τα αριστερά.

----------


## DimMani

> Κανονικά δεν το στρίβεις , αλλά το πιέζεις προς τα αριστερά.


Σωστά "το πιέζεις" και πετάγεται ο βραχίονας , όταν λειτουργεί σωστά . Τώρα που μπλόκαρε , επαναλαμβάνω "_Έβγαλα το πλαστικό κομμάτι του μοχλού και προσπάθησα να τον γυρίσω ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ με πένσα κλπ , κλπ" . Πως λύνεται το μηχάνημα ;;;;;;;_

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η δικιά μου χαρμανιέρα είναι λίγο διαφορετική δεν είχε πλαστικό κομμάτι αλλά είναι ίδιες συσκευές 
Βλέπε φωτό (2/10) και (7/10)
http://picclick.com.au/Kenwood-Chef-...655688197.html
Την είχα ανοίξει πριν πολλά χρόνια και δεν θυμάμαι πολύ καλά , αλλά νομίζω είχα βγάλει και το μοτέρ για να βγάλω έναν ακόμη πίρο που είχε και ασφάλειες μαζί .
Επειδή και αυτό να κάνεις πάλι θα έχεις πρόβλημα στην ελευθερία χώρου για να το δουλέψεις σωστά . Νομίζω πρέπει να τον βγάλεις και τον 2ο πίρο . 
Έτσι όπως είναι φουσκωμένος ο πίρος που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι ριψοκίνδυνο στο να σπάσεις τις αλουμινένιες βάσεις .
Κανονικά θα επιχειρούσα να κόψω τον πίρο κοντά στις 3 αλουμινένιες βάσεις και να βγουν με προσοχή . Δοκίμασε να γυαλοχαρτάρεις επίμονα όλο τον πίρο το πότισμα με λάδι δεν κάνει δουλειά . Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο πλαστικό υπόθετο με το ελατήριο επαναφοράς του πίρου.

----------


## DimMani

> Η δικιά μου χαρμανιέρα είναι λίγο διαφορετική δεν είχε πλαστικό κομμάτι αλλά είναι ίδιες συσκευές 
> Βλέπε φωτό (2/10) και (7/10)
> http://picclick.com.au/Kenwood-Chef-...655688197.html
> Την είχα ανοίξει πριν πολλά χρόνια και δεν θυμάμαι πολύ καλά , αλλά νομίζω είχα βγάλει και το μοτέρ για να βγάλω έναν ακόμη πίρο που είχε και ασφάλειες μαζί .
> Επειδή και αυτό να κάνεις πάλι θα έχεις πρόβλημα στην ελευθερία χώρου για να το δουλέψεις σωστά . Νομίζω πρέπει να τον βγάλεις και τον 2ο πίρο . 
> Έτσι όπως είναι φουσκωμένος ο πίρος που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι ριψοκίνδυνο στο να σπάσεις τις αλουμινένιες βάσεις .
> Κανονικά θα επιχειρούσα να κόψω τον πίρο κοντά στις 3 αλουμινένιες βάσεις και να βγουν με προσοχή . Δοκίμασε να γυαλοχαρτάρεις επίμονα όλο τον πίρο το πότισμα με λάδι δεν κάνει δουλειά . Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο πλαστικό υπόθετο με το ελατήριο επαναφοράς του πίρου.


Καλή η ανάλυση και χρήσιμο το link , αλλά ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΛΥΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ; Αφού το μπράτσο είναι μπλοκαρισμένο ;;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν τον πίρο τον πιάσεις στην μέση σφικτά με πένσα σκύλα , μπορείς να τον περιστρέψεις ? (έστω ελάχιστα , όχι να μετακινηθεί ο πίρος κατά μήκος και αριστερά)
Ρίξε coca cola και πιάσε με την πένσα σφικτά στην μέση του πίρου και χτύπα επίμονα με ελαφρά χτυπήματα αριστερά δεξιά πάνω στην πένσα. Αν δείξει ότι μετακινείται , θα πρέπει να γυαλοχαρτάρεις όλο τον άξονα πρώτα. Αν έχει ασφάλεια που κοντράρει τον πίρο να την βγάλεις .

----------


## DimMani

> Αν τον πίρο τον πιάσεις στην μέση σφικτά με πένσα σκύλα , μπορείς να τον περιστρέψεις ? (έστω ελάχιστα , όχι να μετακινηθεί ο πίρος κατά μήκος και αριστερά)
> Ρίξε coca cola και πιάσε με την πένσα σφικτά στην μέση του πίρου και χτύπα επίμονα με ελαφρά χτυπήματα αριστερά δεξιά πάνω στην πένσα. Αν δείξει ότι μετακινείται , θα πρέπει να γυαλοχαρτάρεις όλο τον άξονα πρώτα. Αν έχει ασφάλεια που κοντράρει τον πίρο να την βγάλεις .


 Δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα . Αν ξέρεις να με οδηγήσεις πως ανοίγει κι αν ανοίγει από πάνω , όπως είναι μπλοκαρισμένο . Αλλιώς ανακύκλωση .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα .


 Κόκκαλο ο πίρος? ούτε κιχ κάνει για να κουνηθεί?
Αν το έπιανα εγώ τώρα θα το έβλεπες και με καινούριο πίρο μιας που έχω και μίνι τόρνο.
Καταρχήν στο σημείο του πίρου με την ημικυκλική τσουλήθρα εκεί έχει μια σοβαρή κόντρα για να ελευθερωθεί η τσουλήθρα .
Θα χρειαστείς Dremel και μια διαμαντοαρίδα 
https://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=5333
ή αρίδα βολφραμίου
https://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=5334
και πρέπει να εξαφανίσεις το σημείο που είναι με κίτρινο κύκλο
μίξερ.JPG



> Αλλιώς ανακύκλωση


Έχω χώρο να στο φυλάξω με επιμέλεια και αγάπη.

----------


## DimMani

> Κόκκαλο ο πίρος? ούτε κιχ κάνει για να κουνηθεί?
> Αν το έπιανα εγώ τώρα θα το έβλεπες και με καινούριο πίρο μιας που έχω και μίνι τόρνο.
> Καταρχήν στο σημείο του πίρου με την ημικυκλική τσουλήθρα εκεί έχει μια σοβαρή κόντρα για να ελευθερωθεί η τσουλήθρα .
> Θα χρειαστείς Dremel και μια διαμαντοαρίδα 
> https://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=5333
> ή αρίδα βολφραμίου
> https://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=5334
> και πρέπει να εξαφανίσεις το σημείο που είναι με κίτρινο κύκλο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42943
> ...


_Υποθέτω ότι όταν εξαφανίσω_ _το σημείο που είναι με κίτρινο κύκλο , θα ελευθερωθεί το μπράτσο και θα ανέβει . Όμως το μπράτσο δεν θα κλειδώνει πλέον , άρα δεν θα μπορεί να δουλέψει το μηχάνημα . Εκτός αν αγοράσω ένα 7/10 από το_ _http://picclick.com.au/Kenwood-Chef-...655688197.html_ _?_ _Ή ότι άλλο μου υποδείξεις ._ _Αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται λύση . Θα χρειασθώ διαμαντοτροχό & κοπτικό από καρβίδιο βολφραμίου , ή ένα από τα 2 ; Υποθέτω ότι δουλεύουν με το δράπανο ._ _Σωστά ; Τ__όρνο ασφαλώς και δεν έχω . Εν τάξει αν δεν τα καταφέρω δεν θα πάει ανακύκλωση , θάρθει σε σένα . Όμως είναι απαραίτητο εργαλείο για την γυναίκα μου κι ένα αντίστοιχο καινούργιο σήμερα κοστίζει πάνω από 600 !_

----------


## Κυριακίδης

_



			
				Υποθέτω ότι όταν εξαφανίσω το σημείο που είναι με κίτρινο κύκλο , θα ελευθερωθεί το μπράτσο και θα ανέβει .


 
Ναι γιατί η "τσουλήθρα " όπου κυλάει ο πίρος έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο διάκενο ανάμεσα . Και βάση του 7/10 του ανταλλακτικού πίρου παραπάνω , αυτός ο πίρος έχει σημεία με χοντρότερη διάμετρο σωλήνα και στην άκρη του μια λεπτότερη . Πατώντας το κουμπί του πίρου φεύγει η χοντρή διάμετρος του πίρου και μπαίνει η λεπτή διάμετρος του πίρου που είναι μικρότερη .... και άρα θα ελευθερωθεί όλη η συσκευή. 

_


> _Όμως το μπράτσο δεν θα κλειδώνει πλέον , άρα δεν θα μπορεί να δουλέψει το μηχάνημα ._


Δεν θα κλειδώνει αλλά θα μπορεί να δουλέψει. Το θέμα είναι να αντικατασταθεί ο πίρος για λόγους ασφαλείας . Σε τορναδόρο να πας πόσα θα σου πάρει για να σου φτιάξει έναν τέτοιο πίρο. Το θέμα είναι να μετρήσεις πρώτα τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις για να στο φτιάξει. Το πλαστικό εξάρτημα με το ελατήριο είναι ένα πρόβλημα αλλά αυτό μπορείς να το προσέξεις και να μην το καταστρέψεις για να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ίδιο. Δύσκολα αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς .




> _Θα χρειασθώ διαμαντοτροχό & κοπτικό από καρβίδιο βολφραμίου , ή ένα από τα 2 ;_


Ο διαμαντοτροχός είναι για λεπτότερες εργασίες ενώ το φρεζάκι βολφραμίου είναι για χοντρότερες εργασίες , με αυτά τρυπάς και κέρματα / τζάμι για πλάκα .




> _Υποθέτω ότι δουλεύουν με το δράπανο . Σωστά ;_


Όχι δεν ταιριάζουν.



> _Εν τάξει αν δεν τα καταφέρω δεν θα πάει ανακύκλωση , θάρθει σε σένα ._


_ 
Το εύχομαι_  :Lol:

----------


## DimMani

_Αν η φρεζα καρβιδιου-βολφραμιου (υποθέτω 3__mm__) , δεν δουλεύει με δράπανο , όπως σημειώνεις , που προσαρμόζεται για να δουλέψει ;_ _Ν__α αντικατασταθεί ο πίρος ΟΚ , αλλά ο 7/10 δεν κάνει ; Ή κάποιος άλλος που θα μου υποδείξεις στην ιντερνετική έστω αγορά και θα μπορώ να τον αγοράσω ; Το να πάω σε τορναδόρο , εδώ που μένω , εμπεριέχει βασιλικά έξοδα και ταλαιπωρία . Άσε το ότι , να μετρήσω τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις του πίρου , είναι από μόνο του ένα άπιαστο θέμα . Αν θέλεις πέρασέ μου ένα τηλέφωνό σου με πμ , για να μην γράφεις...εκθέσεις ._

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> _Αν θέλεις πέρασέ μου ένα τηλέφωνό σου με πμ , για να μην γράφεις...εκθέσεις ._


Θα γράψω μια τελευταία έκθεση για να δεις από εκεί και πέρα τι μπορείς να κάνεις και πως έχουν τα πράγματα .
1) Το κουμπάκι που πιέζεις είναι μόνο για την μετακίνηση του πίρου όπου ελευθερώνει την τσουλήθρα ή την κρατά κόντρα.

2) Εσωτερικά η συσκευή έχει  ισχυρό ελατήριο που σπρώχνει το επάνω μέρος της συσκευής προς τα πάνω συνεχώς , ....αρκεί απλά να ελευθερωθεί ο πίρος .

3) Όμως εσύ έχεις κολλημένο πίρο και πρέπει να το αντικαταστήσεις με νέο.

Ίσως αν αυτό συνέβαινε σε μένα να έβαζα και διαμπερές πίρο με 2 απέναντι τρύπες (μία από την πλευρά που το πιέζεις και μια από την απέναντι πλευρά που καταλήγει ο πίρος ) αρκεί μόνο στα σημεία που το μετακινείς (σημείο τσουλήθρας ) να περνάει το χοντρό μέρος του πίρου για να ασφαλίζει , και το λεπτό μέρος του πίρου για να απασφαλίζει . Μην φοβάσαι τον τορναδόρο για τόσο μικρή δουλειά .

----------

